

How I found out about  Ycombinator and PG - rokhayakebe
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/21/business/businessspecial2/21startup.html?th&emc=th
I know hundreds of you knew about Ycombinator from the moment he announced the program. I never heard of PG of Viaweb before. I think it is partly due to the fact that i am not a hacker and i only got involve in the startup environment starting the end of 2004. Anyways to make long scripts short here is how i found out about YCombinator, PG and what lead me to the most useful News site Hacker News. I read this article one early morning while at work and that was it. I was hooked.
======
xenoterracide
I have to log in to read it? I don't mind logging in to comment but to read
it?

------
rantfoil
This is a dupe of the article already linked off the ycombinator homepage.

------
johns
wow, this is old

